# some pics from june



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

here's some pictures we took last month.

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u76/ccohenour1/bees/


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice, I really like to see how other beeks hives look as well as their set ups. I'd never seen side by side nucs. What's the advantage (other than mutual warmth during winter)? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice pics.....What are those green contraptions in the background....Snow shoe's for Big Foot?
I spent a couple of years in Alum Creek growing up.
Curtis


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

alum creek? you probably know where julian is, the camp creek part of it.

side by side nucs, well i used one full size bottom board and one full size lid instead of having a bunch of smaller stuff laying around. thats the benefit for me. i don't know about the snowshoes. i'll ask the preacher what they are next time i'm down there.


----------

